
Show HN: SQL Generator for Segment/RudderStack Event Data - cpard
https://github.com/rudderlabs/query-generator
======
asimjalis
Link is broken.

~~~
soumyadeb
Thanks for pointing. Fixed it now (it was a private repo)

